# Botdog Samples - LALI DRUMS (v1.1 update)



## chillbot (Aug 20, 2018)

EDIT: Lali Drums has been updated and now works in Kontakt 5.6.8 and higher. See Jdog's post here:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...i-drums-v1-1-update.74251/page-2#post-4290448

- - -

IT’S STICKBREAKING!

In all seriousness, the lali drum has a really cool and unique sound that, to the best of my knowledge, has not yet been sampled. There are a lot of instruments very similar to it… almost every island nation in French Polynesia and Micronesia has their own log drum of some sort-- not to mention Africa-- but the lali drum is unique to Fiji.

Traditionally used in churches and ceremonies, especially as a call to gather at the center of a village, the sound is very piercing and would travel throughout villages and into the mountains. These days they are mostly used to entertain tourists, every hotel in Fiji has a few and puts on nightly entertainment with fire dancers and whatnot. Though if you travel off the beaten path where the tourists don’t go you will still see one in the center of almost every town or village. Here’s a pic I took in one such town:






Anyway over the past three years I’ve been fortunate enough to spend about 4 or 5 weeks in Fiji recording local singers and musicians, it’s an amazing place and an amazing culture, full of amazing talent as well. And we’ve managed to bring back four lalis of various sizes. We did a very rough sampling a ways back that I’ve been using in my personal library for the past couple years, but now that I (finally) figured out how to get the big lali into the country (wasn’t easy, weighs about 150lbs) we thought it was time to release a slightly more ‘polished’ version. All sampling and programming credit goes to @Jdiggity1 (aka *jdog*).

I like to layer the lali with taikos or other big drums as a top layer to cut through, almost like a snare or a bucket drum but the lalis have that wooden ethnic quality. A word of warning: a little lali goes a long ways! They seem to be at a frequency that really pierces through a mix, especially on television. I’ve been asked several times to turn down the lali in a mix.

The lali drums are yours, free of charge, compliments of Botdog Samples.

Though I would like to ask that if you can afford it, you could donate $5 (or more) via paypal to botdogsamples [at] gmail.com. *100% of all donations will go directly to Education Through Music: Los Angeles* (etmla.org). You’re obviously welcome to donate direct to ETM:LA if you’d rather, though you have my word we will pass on all donations. (You can also save us the small fee if you donate direct from paypal and select friends & family instead of using the donate link on the site.)

And yes we did actually break a couple of sticks sampling these dang things.

Visit out new website for links and demos: botdogsamples.com

Or here is the direct download link if you can't be bothered.

(Requires full version of Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher)

And if you missed the trailer, catch it here:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-from-botdog-samples-trailer-lalis.74137/


----------



## chillbot (Aug 20, 2018)

Killer demo by @BlackCoyote:


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 20, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 20, 2018)

For anyone interested in getting started in programming kontakt libraries, I've left my script unlocked and un-compiled so you can take a look and see if anything is helpful.
I myself am still a novice though, so I'm sure there are more efficient ways of doing things.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Awesome, I watched the trailer earlier today and was wondering when it would be released.. And then even free/donation! I can't wait to try it out, the demoes sound great and the trailer is pretty epic.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 20, 2018)

Killer Job! 4RR, 4 Lali Drums with Rolls that have nice MW dynamics (the top clack layer is great). Even an ensemble section (all 4 Drums stacked) on the left hand. So cool! Clean, dry, will mix really well.  I can't see ever replacing them.

What a great opening product for Botdog Samples! Highly recommended.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you Botdog samples. Will grab as soon as I get back in studio. As I said on the trailer thread I’ve been looking for a sampled log drum like this (that’s right, I was serious). Marvellous and very generous too.


----------



## desert (Aug 20, 2018)

Sounds fantastic! Can’t wait for the Muted Lali Expansion A


----------



## Phryq (Aug 20, 2018)

Does it have Logato?





LOGato?




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOGato?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

Phryq said:


> Does it have Logato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey @chillbot and @Jdiggity1, what sort of fee does PayPal charge you if I'm sending money from Australia? I went through the send as a gift process and they want to charge me three times the actual payment as a "transaction fee". Obviously this is ridiculous, do they do the same if I send it as a payment for service? You would end up paying them money. Has to be a better way.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 20, 2018)

What, you couldn't just bang around on the desk??

Anyway, awesome. I dl'd, haven't had a chance to try, but will and absolutely will donate. Sounds like an excellent cause. Cheers, dudes.

Edit-a suggestion and a question.

Suggestion-post the link for the charity here (unless you're shamelessly trying to drive traffic to your site, which is ok by me but if you want the most donations, make it easy peasy)

Question-how come what for K5.8.1?? I ain't upgrading less I gotta. Oh well, I'm happy to donate to a good cause, which I done.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 21, 2018)

We appreciate the donation NYC Composer



NYC Composer said:


> Suggestion-post the link for the charity here (unless you're shamelessly trying to drive traffic to your site, which is ok by me but if you want the most donations, make it easy peasy)



Our nifty paypal donate button doesn't seem to wanna work here for some reason. You can send a donation via paypal to [email protected]
And please check out https://etmla.org/ for more info on the charity.



NYC Composer said:


> Question-how come what for K5.8.1?? I ain't upgrading less I gotta. Oh well, I'm happy to donate to a good cause, which I done.



Because here at Botdog Samples, we pride ourselves on being at the cutting edge of sampling technology. So deal with it!
(But also, that was a rookie mistake on my part. I simply built it in the version i had installed at the time. If i could make it backwards compatible, I would. <3)


----------



## alanb (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 21, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> We appreciate the donation NYC Composer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey J-dog, not sure if you have seen my query above re payment. Can you help? Should I just go direct and cut out the middle man...ah I mean dog?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 22, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Hey J-dog, not sure if you have seen my query above re payment. Can you help? Should I just go direct and cut out the middle man...ah I mean dog?


Oh thanks for the reminder. Having just checked the paypal fees page, Paypal takes 30c + 2.9% for every payment we receive, that's either by donation or by other payment.
Furthermore, if *I* were to send money to friends & family in another country, there is an additional fee which varies depending on where I'm sending. Apparently it's $2.99 (+2.9%) for Canada & Europe, $4.99 for everywhere else.
I imagine it's a similar situation for you when sending money as a gift.
To confirm though, the receiver is only charged $0.30 + 2.9% of payment. The *sender* is charged the transaction fee.
Can you confirm whether you are required to pay those higher fees when following the donate button on the website? https://botdogsamples.com/lali-drums


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 22, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Oh thanks for the reminder. Having just checked the paypal fees page, Paypal takes 30c + 2.9% for every payment we receive, that's either by donation or by other payment.
> Furthermore, if *I* were to send money to friends & family in another country, there is an additional fee which varies depending on where I'm sending. Apparently it's $2.99 (+2.9%) for Canada & Europe, $4.99 for everywhere else.
> I imagine it's a similar situation for you when sending money as a gift.
> To confirm though, the receiver is only charged $0.30 + 2.9% of payment. The *sender* is charged the transaction fee.
> Can you confirm whether you are required to pay those higher fees when following the donate button on the website? https://botdogsamples.com/lali-drums


I’ll check that and report back. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 22, 2018)

I'll skip that one since I'm saving for N.

Joke aside, good initiative & good instrument. I'm already thinking of some uses.
Been donating too.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 22, 2018)

okay, so no fee in the US if you use your Paypal balance or bank account. If you use your credit card, it was showing as a $.45 fee for $5. I'm guessing this is because they have to pay the credit card fee whenever you use it. Similarly, there are probably international transaction fees.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 25, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Oh thanks for the reminder. Having just checked the paypal fees page, Paypal takes 30c + 2.9% for every payment we receive, that's either by donation or by other payment.
> Furthermore, if *I* were to send money to friends & family in another country, there is an additional fee which varies depending on where I'm sending. Apparently it's $2.99 (+2.9%) for Canada & Europe, $4.99 for everywhere else.
> I imagine it's a similar situation for you when sending money as a gift.
> To confirm though, the receiver is only charged $0.30 + 2.9% of payment. The *sender* is charged the transaction fee.
> Can you confirm whether you are required to pay those higher fees when following the donate button on the website? https://botdogsamples.com/lali-drums


No it seems that the fee is more like standard if I use the donate button/PayPal on your site.
All done. Thank you again.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 25, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Because here at Botdog Samples, we pride ourselves on being at the cutting edge of sampling technology. So deal with it!
> (But also, that was a rookie mistake on my part. I simply built it in the version i had installed at the time. If i could make it backwards compatible, I would. <3)


If only you knew someone who might have warned you that customers often have older Kontakt versions ...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> If only you knew someone who might have warned you that customers often have older Kontakt versions ...


You don't know how guilty I feel about this


----------



## chillbot (Aug 25, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> If only you knew someone who might have warned you that customers often have older Kontakt versions


We don't have "customers" we only have "friends".


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m so upset about this that I want my $5 ripped out of the hands of musically deprived children.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> We don't have "customers" we only have "friends".


YES!!! I made it into chillbot's circle of friendship!!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 26, 2018)

chillbot said:


> We don't have "customers" we only have "friends".


Oh yeah? Well, we have neither "customers" nor "friends". We only have "family."


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm coming over for Thanksgiving, bro!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 26, 2018)

chillbot said:


> IT’S STICKBREAKING!
> 
> In all seriousness, the lali drum has a really cool and unique sound that, to the best of my knowledge, has not yet been sampled. There are a lot of instruments very similar to it… almost every island nation in French Polynesia and Micronesia has their own log drum of some sort-- not to mention Africa-- but the lali drum is unique to Fiji.
> 
> ...



Thanks!! And btw - KILLER artwork, of course!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 26, 2018)

Phryq said:


> Does it have Logato?
> LOGato? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOGato?



The sample source is anaLOG, so it wood. Nuff said.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 11, 2018)

Bump.

Thank you so much to everyone who donated. Means a lot. Hey @ehrenebbage *WAY* too kind my man. We'll send you a free copy of botdog's next upcoming super-duper release.

Also coming soon (maybe today): my partner-in-sampling has been working AROUND THE CLOCK FOR WEEKS (probably) to make it possible for those of you not on Kontakt 5.8.1 to also make donations. So don't let jdog down. Get your limited-edition (maybe) hand-signed (sort of) copy of the stickbreaking (literally) lali drums library and feel free to make a donation too (if you feel like it).


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 11, 2018)

Really dig this release. Could have sworn I paid for it, but it’s very generous to offer it for free. Thanks mucho. 

I would look forward to your future releases but the guy who’s “running” the show has such a long signature on his posts. It takes me way too long to read it each time!


----------



## BGvanRens (Oct 11, 2018)

Finally grabbed my copy and made a donation!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 11, 2018)

*LALI DRUMS 1.1
Now supporting Kontakt 5.6.8*

Release Notes:
- Completely rebuilt to support Kontakt 5.6.8 (and higher)
- Sample start times have been adjusted / tightened
- Hidden bonus UI in main "Lali Drums" patch
- Added "Lali Drums Ensemble Builder" Beta patch*
- It's still free!


**Lali Drums Ensemble Builder*
This is what I'm calling a "concept" patch. An idea that I had this morning and wanted to implement before releasing this update. I'll continue to develop upon the idea and have it ready for a future release.

The main Lali Drums patch gives you four individual Lali Drums to play, plus a pre-mixed ensemble, spread across 5 octaves - each new group starting on C.
With the Ensemble Builder patch, it is possible to trigger all 4 Lali Drums at once from the one octave, allowing you to play a custom-mixed ensemble.

Lali Drums 1.1 can be directly downloaded from here
Product page: https://www.botdogsamples.com/lali-drums/

Lali Drums 1.1 requires Full version of Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher
@NYC Composer & @Farkle can thank me later


----------



## chillbot (Oct 11, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> I would look forward to your future releases but the guy who’s “running” the show has such a long signature on his posts. It takes me way too long to read it each time!


My sig has been driving me batty for a full week now and I've just been waiting for someone to say something *ANYTHING* about it so I could get rid of it.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 11, 2018)

chillbot said:


> My sig has been driving me batty for a full week now and I've just been waiting for someone to say something *ANYTHING* about it so I could get rid of it.



Awesome! NOW I can't wait for your next release...


----------



## AllanH (Oct 11, 2018)

chillbot said:


> My sig has been driving me batty for a full week now and I've just been waiting for someone to say something *ANYTHING* about it so I could get rid of it.



I thought your sig could have been bigger, especially in view of your: "_I *AM* kind of a big deal, thanks._" (in the NDA thread) 

Why not have a signature that matches?


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 11, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *LALI DRUMS 1.1
> Now supporting Kontakt 5.6.8*
> 
> Release Notes:
> ...


I categorically refuse to thank you later. I insist on thanking you now. Thank you.

Crap. Now I suppose I’ll have to make another donation because, well, I’m That Guy.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 11, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> I’m That Guy


Don't be THAT guy. No one likes that guy.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 11, 2018)

Wait are we talking about Guy Rowland or another guy? Sorry, so confused now. So many guys.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 12, 2018)

If I worried about being liked, I’d probably go bang on a drum, record it and give it away. You see me doing that? Nah.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 12, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> If I worried about being liked, I’d probably go bang on a drum, record it and give it away. You see me doing that? Nah.


I liked your post.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 12, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I liked your post.


I can’t stop you from liking stuff. I like that you like to like. I’m That Guy-the Guy who likes people who like people who are the likiest people...in the world.......


----------

